# ...bin also auch hier...



## eswzvu (24 Feb. 2010)

schönen Tag alle zusammen

ich, m, in den besten Jahren, habe mich schon vor einer Weile angemeldet, weiss nicht mal mehr so genau, wann das war... nu isses an der Zeit, Euch alle endlich mal zu begrüssen.
Ich weiss noch nicht, ob, aber hoffe, dass ich irgendwas beitragen kann.

so, dann viel Spass Euch allen!

SP


----------



## General (24 Feb. 2010)

fürs Vorstellen und Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## yuna (24 Feb. 2010)

Dir auch viel Spaß hier, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.

:damnpc:​


----------



## Buterfly (25 Feb. 2010)

eswzvu schrieb:


> habe mich schon vor einer Weile angemeldet, weiss nicht mal mehr so genau, wann das war...



Da kann ich weiterhelfen 



> Registriert seit: 31.01.2009



und natürlich herzlich willkommen bei uns :thumbup:


----------



## Karrel (25 Feb. 2010)

na dann heiß ich dich jetzt auch mal willkommen!

und hab viel spaß auf dem CB!


----------



## Q (25 Feb. 2010)

Tag auch  Willkommen und viel Spass hier an Board! :thumbup: Danke für Deine Vorstellung!


----------



## Katzun (4 März 2010)

auch wenn verspätet, herzlich willkommen bei uns


----------



## Tokko (4 März 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB.:thumbup:

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß mit den Pics.

LG
Tokko


----------

